# Help me to enable the "stereo mix"



## vietht (Mar 20, 2008)

I use main gigabyte P35-DS3. And I got problem with my "realtek Hd audio input". Only "Recording" control is availble. All the others ( Stereo mix, mix volume...) turn grey. I 've read http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/resolved-stereo-mix-unable-and-cannot-be-enabled-162998.html#post945364
But it seems not work for me. Anyone please help me?


----------



## Cliff H (Mar 4, 2008)

I have the same problem. Got the mic to work, but it is so low that it isn't worth useing.
To be honest, I don't like the control panel one bit. Seems as if all the audio controls are lumped together on the sound controll panel. Not a good idea.


----------



## Ppossage (Apr 28, 2009)

Just bought a GA-EP45-UD3L (Gigabyte motherboard) which also has the Realtek HD onboard audio (AC97), and I am having the same problem. I can get Stereo Mix to show up in Windows recording volume adjustment screen, but it is grayed out and not adjustable. The same thing with Mic adjustment. When I use the Realtek sound manager, they show up as well but neither has a volume slider. I've tried updating my Realtek driver from Windows Update, Gigabyte, and Realtek, none of which had any positive result. The one from Gigabyte actually made me lose sound all together and I had to revert back to the previous drivers.

There's a video on YouTube that discusses the same problem, and the solution was to modify some keys in the registry; however, I do not have the key they discuss in my registry. .....Settings/Filter/..... I have the Settings key, but Filter is not listed in it's subdirectory. 

:4-dontkno Prz halp.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

FYI, it's not HD if you have AC97. You motherboard has HD audio and a pretty good codec (alc888).

The one thing you have to get used to with Realtek is that they have done away with individual sliders. To adjust volume for an individual input you adjust the master volume.

If you need individual adjustments, say for inputs, then you need to get a dedicated sound card, preferably one that caters to musicians as they will have better input options.

Hope that helps.

Pauldo


----------



## Ppossage (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanx for the reply and you are correct, my mistake about the AC97. I'm not really excited to buy a new sound card. The only reason I use Stereo Mix is to record sounds from my PC and to play comical clips over Ventrilo during a World of Warcraft raid. I'll record the Ventrilo session from a 4 hour raid and edit peoples remarks with a little more flair. :tongue:

I was hoping there is another option besides dropping another $100+ for a new sound card.


----------



## ecc83 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Ppossage,

A card that I have used that will do the stereo mix trick is the Trust Optical Expert. They run about £15.00 here and we get shafted for any 'puter bits!

Mind you, I run M-Audio 2496's in both my pc's and have that horrible AC97 killed in BIOS.

Dave.


----------

